
Why Elon Musk thinks we’re characters in a computer simulation - ahiknsr
http://www.vox.com/technology/2016/6/23/12007694/elon-musk-simulation-cartoon
======
mimo777
Or we live in a game and 'avatars' are moderators. Perhaps some of the people
in the game are PCs with no awareness of their being in the game and the rest
are sentient NPCs.

